# Leaving DirecTV--HELLOOOOO DIRECTV!!



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

$100 a month. 3 HD-DVRs, whole home, etc. Moving. Have 2 HR20-100s and one HR21. One is "owned" (had TIVO) the others leased. Was glad to pay the 100 bucks because of the pretty awesome customer service, the 3D is cute, the HD channels on my 55" Toshiba 3D TV is incredible... but I'm moving and cutting expenses. $100 a month! OUCH!

Thought I'd call and see if I could get a reduction on the monthly bill for a few months... yup... $10 off and an additional $20 if I go for auto-pay (never happening!). So I look into AT&T Uverse, Dish, and Comcast. Not crazy about them but gotta save money. Best deal? NEW CUSTOMER for Dish seems best (with Hopper!!) So... not all the HD channels are 24 hours but hell.... I don't watch TV 24 hours anyways!

WAIT!! I really do like my DirecTV service and everything to do with it! What to do... what to do? I call a 3rd time... no other reductions for those of us who are already customers > sigh < ok. I accept it and cancel service. Wifey calls (she's mad as can be!) Get's new service in HER name in the new place! New DVRs, whole home, etc etc etc. Price? *TOTAL price with ALL the add on stuff? $68.99 a month (Choice Xtra) for 12 months then up to $100 for last 12 months of contract! That's an almsot $360 savings in the first year! Hooooo-RAH!!*


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Call and cancel, If you are a good customer they may match or at least give you a break. But be ready to cancel and go to the next provider. Keep in mind the next provider will go to 100$ or more at the end of promo. They are all paying way to much for the programming .


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

I hear ya PC. I've cancelled. Wifey is getting it in her name the next day at the new place!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

NorfolkBruh said:


> I hear ya PC. I've cancelled. Wifey is getting it in her name the next day at the new place!


Any people wonder why our rates are high...


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Nope. We know why they are high... It's because of the programmers NOT THE SUBS!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

And cheating the system to get $500+ worth of free new equipment/labor, and subsidized programming rates for a year dont have anything to do with it?

The movers connection wasnt good enough for you?

And then to come on a public forum and brag how your family cheated?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

If you don't need or care for sports go with OTA. It's not directv as much as the program providers, Disney,Fox etc that are raising the price. Norfolkbruh did directv make you a offer to stay?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

PCampbell said:


> If you don't need or care for sports go with OTA. It's not directv as much as the program providers, Disney,Fox etc that are raising the price. Norfolkbruh did directv make you a offer to stay?


He already said they offered him $30 off per month, but he declined because he did not want to use auto bill pay.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Just a note I did not say to sign up under a different name. My point is after the promo they are all just as over priced and if you want you can keep changing but this is a lot of work to me.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

"Davenlr" said:


> And cheating the system to get $500+ worth of free new equipment/labor, and subsidized programming rates for a year dont have anything to do with it?
> 
> The movers connection wasnt good enough for you?
> 
> And then to come on a public forum and brag how your family cheated?


Hey, it's Directv and their rules. He didn't cheat the system, he worked within the system... I applaud what he did. If Directv can't afford to do the promos, then they should't offer them. A win in my book...


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> And cheating the system to get $500+ worth of free new equipment/labor, and subsidized programming rates for a year dont have anything to do with it?
> 
> The movers connection wasnt good enough for you?
> 
> And then to come on a public forum and brag how your family cheated?


lol Oh get off your high horse! After more then 12 years of service I am taking advantage of the loop hole in the system! lolol calm down! lolol


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

luckydob said:


> Hey, it's Directv and their rules. He didn't cheat the system, he worked within the system... I applaud what he did. If Directv can't afford to do the promos, then they should't offer them. A win in my book...


high 5 to ya Luckydob!


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

PCampbell said:


> Just a note I did not say to sign up under a different name. My point is after the promo they are all just as over priced and if you want you can keep changing but this is a lot of work to me.


I agree with ya PC. They ARE all overpriced. They have earned a certain amount of loyalty from me. If they hadn't we would switch to DISH totally.

PS: A certain amount of loyalty doesn't mean blind following!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"NorfolkBruh" said:


> lol Oh get off your high horse! After more then 12 years of service I am taking advantage of the loop hole in the system! lolol calm down! lolol


And the "loophole" you took advantage of just drives prices higher...


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> And the "loophole" you took advantage of just drives prices higher...


No it doesn't and you believe it does then prove it. :lol: I don't pay higher taxes because rich people pay less in capital gains then I do in income taxes. They pay less because that is the way the system is set up. If I had the money to live off of investment income I would not feel guilty for it! It's the system and in this case: a + b does not equal ab!


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"NorfolkBruh" said:


> No it doesn't and you believe it does then prove it. :lol: I don't pay higher taxes because rich people pay less in capital gains then I do in income taxes. They pay less because that is the way the system is set up. If I had the money to live off of investment income I would not feel guilty for it! It's the system and in this case: a + b does not equal ab!


Dave do you want to take this one? I'm off to bed...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Let's not try to turn this thread into some moral or ethical discussion.
The TS is doing something someone else may not do, but we're not the police here.
He'll sleep at night as well as the rest of you more than likely.
/report


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Let's not try to turn this thread into some moral or ethical discussion.
> The TS is doing something someone else may not do, but we're not the police here.
> He'll sleep at night as well as the rest of you more than likely.
> /report


Thank you VOS


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

NorfolkBruh said:


> Thank you VOS


One out of something like 19 million doesn't even rise above the noise floor.

For those that would ask: what if everyone did this?
Well maybe DirecTV "might" get the idea to treat "loyal customers" a bit better.

U-verse came a knocking a few weeks ago, and even after their promo, there top price would be $20/month cheaper and I'd have one more premium movie package.

I discussed this with the customer advocate member during a call over a new $2/month line item for regional sports channels I DON'T WATCH.
The polite reply ended up "we don't care".
U-who isn't my cup of tea, but I'd expected a slightly more receptive ear to this, as I've been with them 9 years this month.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Let's not try to turn this thread into some moral or ethical discussion.
> The TS is doing something someone else may not do, but we're not the police here.
> He'll sleep at night as well as the rest of you more than likely.
> /report


Well, you can thank the OP for that. People scamming the system are just as bad as those knowingly violating the TOS.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> One out of something like 19 million doesn't even rise above the noise floor.
> 
> For those that would ask: what if everyone did this?
> Well maybe DirecTV "might" get the idea to treat "loyal customers" a bit better.
> ...


Well best of luck to you. DirecTV doesn't owe you anything beyond the services provided by your agreement. AT&T may be more receptive to your sense of entitlement.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well best of luck to you. DirecTV doesn't owe you anything beyond the services provided by your agreement. AT&T may be more receptive to your sense of entitlement.


Think you might have misread my post. I don't feel "entitled".
I've watched my bill double over the time I've had it, and while some features have been added, I'm basically watching the same channels.
It's not that AT&T is "more receptive" to anything. The price comparison was with NO DISCOUNTS. 
Their program package could have more HD channels that I'd watch, and be cheaper.
Competition is a good thing. There are things about their system that I don't care for, so I'm not looking to keep it beyond the free test drive, but DirecTV should also be aware of their competition too, and "competitive pricing" might be more inline.

Why some DirecTV customers feel they need to "dump on" anyone that might suggest they're not the best in the world for everything, is beyond comprehension. :nono:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Think you might have misread my post.


No. It was perfectly clear.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Why some DirecTV customers feel they need to "dump on" anyone that might suggest they're not the best in the world for everything, is beyond comprehension. :nono:


I'd love to check out the Tax returns of those who are "holier than thou." :lol:


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well best of luck to you. DirecTV doesn't owe you anything beyond the services provided by your agreement. AT&T may be more receptive to your sense of entitlement.


I am a customer who churns every chance he gets.Since 1995 I have been with Dish twice and Directv 4 times. I just churned back to Directv for the FIFTH time last month. I do not scam anyone, I use my correct name and besides they always get my SSI. Neither company cares that I have been with them before. All that is necessary to get new promos is to be a new customer. What I AM entitled to is:The best deal possible for the next 2 years. I do not cheat, scam, or lie to get a new customer deal. Besides by giving them your SSI, they know your past record.

I do not care what rates you or anyone else pays. I am only interested in what I pay and the way to get the best rates is as a new customer. I did not make the game, but I surely know how to play it to *my* benefit.

2 months ago when I was almost out of contract with Dish, I almost begged them to keep me as a customer. I had phone conversations 3 different times with Retention and the best they could come up with is $10 rebate a month for a year. I got 4 times that offer from Directv and new equipment to boot.

Churn baby, churn. It is The best way to save $$$. Being loyal only saves DTV and Dish money.....


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Competition is a good thing.


You betcha. It is the American way. Saving money is the American way too. Get the most value for your hard earned $$$.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

Lazy Senior said:


> Churn baby, churn. It is The best way to save $$$. Being loyal only saves DTV and Dish money.....


Unfortunately, you are correct. No corporation cares about loyality any more. They are only interested in this quarter's bottom line. Customers and employees are only pawns.

If you can find a way to game the system within the rules that the corporation sets, then no one can blame you for doing so. If enough people did so, the corporations would start appreciating loyality more.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Lazy Senior said:


> I am a customer who churns every chance he gets.Since 1995 I have been with Dish twice and Directv 4 times. I just churned back to Directv for the FIFTH time last month. I do not scam anyone...


 I fully agree with *Lazy Senior*.

There is no virtue in having "loyalty" to a corporation. If anyone thinks their sense of loyalty to one provider or the other matters, they are deluding themselves. What _does_ matter is you getting the best deal.

It is not your job to pay your provider as much as possible.

Signed: /Another lazy senior/


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll start by saying, I feel that DIRECTV does take care of good customers. Although sometimes it takes going to retention and explaining your situation to get results. In the OP's case, now that he cancelled his service he will probably get solicited with a great deal to come back. Which might not be much different than what his wife is getting. So it could be a moot point that he signed up for new service under his wife's name.

As far as his wife getting a new customer offer, since she's never had service using her SSN, to DIRECTV she is a new customer. Other companies look at a husband and wife as separate individuals. For example, I received an offer for a credit card, which gave me $300 back, if I signed up and used it once. So I got the card for me and a second card for my wife. Not long after we had the card, they offered her the same deal. Can't pass up $300, so we signed up for the card in her name. 

The point is, they looked at us as independent customers. And offered each of us the new customer deal. So I don't think what the OP did is fraud, their just maximizing their savings.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Any people wonder why our rates are high...


Your rates are not impacted one iota. Your rates are based on what the market allows D* to charge, which is driven, in part, by programmer's prices.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

fleckrj said:


> Unfortunately, you are correct. No corporation cares about loyality any more. They are only interested in this quarter's bottom line. Customers and employees are only pawns.
> 
> If you can find a way to game the system within the rules that the corporation sets, then no one can blame you for doing so. If enough people did so, the corporations would start appreciating loyality more.


+1 to this.

A friend of mine, who was with Directv for 8 or so years, just left for DISH because Directv refused to give him any type of deal to upgrade to HD(he was pure SD), even tho he hadn't upgraded anything in YEARS. Within a DAY of him cancelling and going to DISH, Directv was calling him offering him the MOON to come back.

Why does it come to this and why couldn't Directv offer him anything in the first place? Because they were trying to maximize profit by expecting him to just stay and continue to pay without any effort/cost on D*'s part. So what's wrong with a customer trying to do the same on their end with savings?

It seems like to some in this thread are ok with a company trying to maximize their profit, but NOT ok with a customer trying to maximize their savings.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> No. It was perfectly clear.


That's too bad then.
I was hoping you had instead of just being a poster that seems to like to crap on others if they don't have the same opinion as you.
Sad indeed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well best of luck to you....to your sense of entitlement.


Everyone is entitled to get what they feel is the best value for they money.
Thank god everyone is different, so what determines "value" to each will also be different.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

VOS, I emphatically agree.

If DirecTv was entitled to avail itself of a tax credit that would enable it to pay tens of millions of dollars fewer taxes, it certainly would take advantage of it.

Also, does D* explicitly state that, upon moving, your spouse can't sign up for service in his/her name?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Also, does D* explicitly state that, upon moving, your spouse can't sign up for service in his/her name?


I can't answer [don't know], but it would seem if it went through their system as a new customer, and all the information was correct, honest, and true, I don't see a problem. If any of the information was misrepresented, that's another story.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

raott said:


> Your rates are not impacted one iota. Your rates are based on what the market allows D* to charge, which is driven, in part, by programmer's prices.


Churn plays a part as well, among other factors. When we have people openly abusing the system or others condoning unethical behavior...it's a problem.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> Churn plays a part as well, among other factors. When we have people openly abusing the system or others condoning unethical behavior...it's a problem.


It is neither abusing the system nor unethical. If it was, the Satellite providers would change the rules to their benefit.

Directv actively chases Dish customers and vice versa. It matters not at all whether you have had service with them before. And they make it *EXTREMELY *attractive to change sides. DTV and Dish gets new customers and the new customer gets a great deal for 2 years. A loyal customer gets -- hmmmmm..

I do not know what a loyal customer gets, I have never been one. :lol::lol:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Lazy Senior" said:


> It is neither abusing the system nor unethical.


Justify it however you wish.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Justify it however you wish.


This falls under a personal choice, so others shouldn't be degrading anyone.
It may not be yours, which you have just as much right to have as the others do theirs.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> This falls under a personal choice, so others shouldn't be degrading anyone.
> It may not be yours, which you have just as much right to have as the others do theirs.


It is a "personal choice" that negatively impacts honest customers.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Hoosier205 said:


> It is a "personal choice" that negatively impacts honest customers.


So you are saying its better for directv, if directv customers switch to dish, rather than have the spouse as a new customer?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:
 

> It is a "personal choice" that negatively impacts honest customers.


Isn't that for DirecTV to decide?

Let's go back to the case at hand and look at the degree of impact it might have.

This was a married couple that moved.
How many would move just to exploit a weakness in DirecTV's system?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Isn't that for DirecTV to decide?


Are you new to this topic? Dishonest customers impact honest customers. DirecTV can only absorb that behavior so much before good customers pay the price. This thread should have disappeared as quickly as a "mover" topic.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Are you new to this topic? Dishonest customers impact honest customers. DirecTV can only absorb that behavior so much before good customers pay the price. This thread should have disappeared as quickly as a "mover" topic.


I didn't read anything in the first post that was dishonest.
Should the TS have misrepresented anything, then that would be another story.
It's clear this whole topic doesn't meet your standards, which [again] is fine.

Having moved recently, moving costs alone would suggest so few people would be doing this and DirecTV's customer base being so large, that this would have an insignificant impact.

This is only my opinion, so like yours, we both have the right to post them, as long as neither of us start attacking or degrading other members.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have no problem at all with what the TS did. Perhaps in retrospect he should not have publicized his actions on this forum. It seems to have upset a few people.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> Are you new to this topic? Dishonest customers impact honest customers. DirecTV can only absorb that behavior so much before good customers pay the price. This thread should have disappeared as quickly as a "mover" topic.


Even assuming it is dishonest, I'd love to hear how this would impact other customers? Will D* raise there rates to "make up" the lost revenue from this transaction? If so, how many customers will they actually lose when they try to "make up" that revenue.

Remember that pesky supply and demand curve?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I have no problem at all with what the TS did. Perhaps in retrospect he should not have publicized his actions on this forum. It seems to have upset a few people.


It's a shame some aren't as tolerant as they might be.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"raott" said:


> Even assuming it is dishonest, I'd love to hear how this would impact other customers? Will D* raise there rates to "make up" the lost revenue from this transaction? If so, how many customers will they actually lose when they try to "make up" that revenue.
> 
> Remember that pesky supply and demand curve?


The honest customers are subsidizing the actions of the dishonest customers. Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> The honest customers are subsidizing the actions of the dishonest customers. Why is that so hard to understand?


It is hard to understand because it is incorrect and shows a lack of understanding of pricing.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> The honest customers are subsidizing the actions of the dishonest customers. Why is that so hard to understand?


I suspect you need to take a long look at your Avatar - and heed it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"raott" said:


> It is hard to understand because it is incorrect and shows a lack of understanding of pricing.


Wrong. You need to have a long conversation with someone in the industry who can explain it to you.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Lazy Senior" said:


> I suspect you need to take a long look at your Avatar - and heed it.


You can thank the folks condoning the scamming of the system for any issues in this thread.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I won't bother repeating my thoughts in a prior post, but I have a different opinion on the matter than some. Lets say the TS had decided to be what some call "honest". And because of this "honesty" he ended up deciding to switch to Dish, rather then get a small discount to stay. I would think DIRECTV getting $0/mo would have more of an effect on the bottom line, then someone who stays and gets a new customer discount.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I think the repeated 'bad' updates to receivers that cause trouble for subscribers is closer to being dishonest than what NorfolkBruh did. I pay my monthly fees and I expect DirecTV would give (lease) me hardware that actually responds to the remote. 

DirecTV should just be happy that they'll be getting NorfolkBruh's $$$ rather than Dish Network.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> And cheating the system to get $500+ worth of free new equipment/labor, and subsidized programming rates for a year dont have anything to do with it?
> 
> The movers connection wasnt good enough for you?
> 
> And then to come on a public forum and brag how your family cheated?


It's Called Being Selfish!!! :nono2:


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

Richierich said:


> It's Called Being Selfish!!! :nono2:


Yes absolutely, take care of yourself first. No one else cares about your finances including DTV or Dish

Many will call it it being smart - spending your $$$ wisely, and worrying about *your* bottom line and not DTV or Dish's profits...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> The honest customers are subsidizing the actions of the dishonest customers. Why is that so hard to understand?


I certainly don't think the TS is dishonest. Further, do you really believe discounts and new sub offers lose money for DIRECTV? I'm not sure that makes sense to me. I kinda think they have procedures in place that ensure any given subscriber doesn't wind up being a net loss in revenue. It makes sense to me that the system is designed to ensure there is a positive revenue flow from each subscriber.

IOW, I seriously doubt the "deal" the TS is describing is going to lose money for DIRECTV and impact the overall costs for everyone else. It's just my opinion but it doesn't seem to make sense that DIRECTV has lost money on this deal.

Mike


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

There was nothing dishonest about canceling your account and your wife signing up under her name. She is an individual with her own SSN and Credit. Also keep in mind that DIRECTV considers the account owner as the individual not the couple. So there was nothing dishonest about what they did. The question you have to ask is; was it the morally right thing to do?

Also to touch up on the subject that free equipment and installations do not increase the price. That is simply incorrect. It is true that programming increases are what drive the prices to go up, but the overhead of the company VS the profit of the company factors how much the of the programming increase the company is willing to eat and not pass along to the customer.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Mike Bertelson" said:


> I certainly don't think the TS is dishonest. Further, do you really believe discounts and new sub offers lose money for DIRECTV? I'm not sure that makes sense to me. I kinda think they have procedures in place that ensure any given subscriber doesn't wind up being a net loss in revenue. It makes sense to me that the system is designed to ensure there is a positive revenue flow from each subscriber.
> 
> IOW, I seriously doubt the "deal" the TS is describing is going to lose money for DIRECTV and impact the overall costs for everyone else. It's just my opinion but it doesn't seem to make sense that DIRECTV has lost money on this deal.
> 
> Mike


Some of us take issue with consumers who scam the system, while others do not. It's pretty simple at the end of the day. A different set of values I suppose.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> Some of us take issue with consumers who scam the system, while others do not. It's pretty simple at the end of the day. A different set of values I suppose.


It's D*'s rules. There was no scamming. He was working within the rules that D* set up, period.

The "values" that some have on here is that D* should be treated and defended like a close family member. I have an arms length, business relationship with D*, period. I play by the rules I signed up for and I expect them to do the same - i.e., not unilaterally extend a contract on faulty leased replacement equipment due to "system issues" that last for years - was that a scam on D*'s part?


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow! And here I thought I could help others (as DBSTalk members often do!) by celebrating my experience!

Loyalty: This is a business relationship NOT the US Armed Services! For more then 12 years I have given them my hard earned money and they have provided me with a service. Sometimes that service has been deplorable, other times horrible but MOST of the time it has been exemplarary! (sp?) In my years as a member of DBSTalk I have rarely complained about DirecTV service. In the meantime I have NEVER been late with one single payment. I have been out of contract for 3 years now and stayed with them. I have some of the latest equipment already so leaving and coming back for the "latest equipment" is a specious argument, at best, and simply foolish at worse! Hell, I had Tivo lifetime and I still get that as a credit on my bill! I am out of contract, I have fullfilled my legal obligation and if they had wanted me to stay, they have the resources and could have offered me to wherewithal to stay!

Morality: From Christian preachers to Muslim Iman's, etc., let THEM preach morality! HERE, in THIS forum, let us peacefully air our differences and respect those differences. I respectfully disagree with you about my $100 a month bill dropping to about $55 dollars a month simply because we change account owners as "immoral." We (all of us) have no 'moral" responsibility other then to fulfill our contractual obligations. I pay my bill, they provide me with a service.

There is no evidence that anyone is cheating the system. They retain my family as loyal customers (for at least 24 more months). They don't retain us because of new equipment, they retain us because of the price for NEW customers. And because they count NEW customers (not we long time customers) in order to boost their bottom line. So there is churn... that churn is immediately negated by being a new customer. 

Unfortunately, too many DirecTV loyalist's, believe we OWE them more then they owe us. We don't. They don't. They provide a service and provide a venue for new customers to get better discounts then long time customers. I own a company. My LONG TIME customers sometimes ask for the most outrageous things. I go out of my way to provide it for them and it is NOT going out of my way to give them a discount simply because of they have been patronizing me a long time! In fact, it drives MORE business to me when I can get them something at just above cost! They appreciate it and send others my way. DirecTV (and other providers, including the telecoms) choose to NOT do this. New customers get the discounts, we LONGTIME customers get exactly what we agreed to. Nothing wrong with that. It gives us a choice: Stay and pay more or work within their own system to pay less. 

Respectfully,

NorfolkBruh


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

The local cable co stoped by last summer and offered me a package price. I asked about what happens at the end of the promo and he said to call and they would work with me on a better price as there is a lot of compettition. I do not see why some are upset with this? I stayed with Directv as the cable co here is junk, my choice and I have 4 to pick from.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"raott" said:


> i.e., not unilaterally extend a contract on faulty leased replacement equipment due to "system issues" that last for years - was that a scam on D*'s part?


...never happened.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...never happened.


What a short memory. 
While it can get resolved, there were many posts about it several years ago.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Hoosier205 said:


> It is a "personal choice" that negatively impacts honest customers.


Hoosier, would you say the same about a company that aggressively pays taxes? Let's say a company, a DTH company, avails itself of every tax break it can, legally, thereby negatively impacting the taxes everyone else needs to pay.

Would you condemn that kind of behavior.

Because I can assure you that EVERY CFO of every publicly traded company is as aggressive with taxes as it can be.


----------



## Lazy Senior (Jan 24, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> What a short memory.


Life has taught me that people believe want they want to believe, it does not matter at all if it is true or not.

What really amazes me is that so many otherwise intelligent people can get so upset and defensive over a tv service. Some posters here need to get a life - preferably one that does not include the need to defend things that are really not all that important.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Gloria_Chavez" said:


> Hoosier, would you say the same about a company that aggressively pays taxes? Let's say a company, a DTH company, avails itself of every tax break it can, legally, thereby negatively impacting the taxes everyone else needs to pay.
> 
> Would you condemn that kind of behavior.
> 
> Because I can assure you that EVERY CFO of every publicly traded company is as aggressive with taxes as it can be.


Could you possibly find a scenario that is farther from the one being discussed here?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"veryoldschool" said:


> What a short memory.
> While it can get resolved, there were many posts about it several years ago.


He is well aware of the issue that happened. The fact he won't acknowledge it, tells me all I need to know.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"raott" said:


> He is well aware of the issue that happened. The fact he won't acknowledge it, tells me all I need to know.


I believe we are talking about two entirely different issues. I am referring to a few members here who have lied previously about their commitments being extended in error. When it fact for legitimate reasons that the customers were fully aware of.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

OK, this thread has run it's course. I'm closing it.

Mike


----------

